# Dallas International Guitar Festival & Forum meet n Greet april-16-17-18-2010



## flickoflash (Apr 16, 2010)

Please come & join us with our sister site MLP for a meet & greet & bring your guitars along to display as well


OFFICIAL MEET: The Dallas International Guitar Festival ~ April 16,17,18, 2010 - My Les Paul Forums


----------

